# Star Wars: Episode 8: Die letzten Jedi - Der Trailer in der Analyse



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8: Die letzten Jedi - Der Trailer in der Analyse* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8: Die letzten Jedi - Der Trailer in der Analyse*


----------



## KaTjoNaK (10. Oktober 2017)

Die Interpretation des Trailers ist also ein "zweischneidiges Schwert", wie bei 13:35 Mins gesagt wurde. Selbstverständlich ist damit Darth Maul´s Laserschwert gemeint...


----------



## suggysug (10. Oktober 2017)

Auf mich wirkt Luke auf dem Cover selber als halber Sithlord oO.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (10. Oktober 2017)

Und ich dachte zuerst Fin wurde als Gefangener genommen und von den Wachen irgendwo hingeführt. Den Kampf gegen Phasma würde ich halt vorher einreihen den er verliert. Das er sich als Spion einschleust ist schon ein wenig komisch, vor allem da man ja auch sein Gesicht sieht... Es fällt niemanden auf das der berühmte "Traitor!" mitten in der Hauptbasis herum rennt? Auch noch als Offizier? The First Order stellt sich wohl genau so dumm an wie das Imperium


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2017)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Und ich dachte zuerst Fin wurde als Gefangener genommen und von den Wachen irgendwo hingeführt. Den Kampf gegen Phasma würde ich halt vorher einreihen den er verliert. Das er sich als Spion einschleust ist schon ein wenig komisch, vor allem da man ja auch sein Gesicht sieht... Es fällt niemanden auf das der berühmte "Traitor!" mitten in der Hauptbasis herum rennt? Auch noch als Offizier? The First Order stellt sich wohl genau so dumm an wie das Imperium



Bis auf Phasma dürfte kaum jemand sein Gesicht kennen.
Stormtrooper sind ja in der Regel eine anonyme Masse, die man selten ohne Helm sieht. In Force Awakens fordert Phase ihn ja sogar auf seinen Helm aufzusetzen, weil es gegen die Vorschrift ist ihn einfach so abzunehmen.
Der Kampf mit Phasma scheint am Ende seiner Undercover-Mission statt zu finden, weil er in der Szene die gleiche Uniform trägt.


----------



## skyzi (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich Glaube wir werden hier auf eine komplett falsche Fährte gelegt und sie wird weder gut noch Böse sie wird die Balance. Sprich sie wird ein Grauer Jedi, denn das würde auch passen.

Mich würde es einfach Kränken, wenn sie es sich wirklich so einfach machen und sie einfach böse machen.
Fakt ist der Shot am Ende wo wo Rey und Kylo so dargestellt werden als wenn es der gleiche schnitt ist haut vom Licht schon mal nicht hin und ist wieder so ein typischer schnitt, der ein verwirren soll. Das eine ist Feuer bei Kylo und bei Rey ist es die Sonne, denn da Flackert nichts sondern es ist ein Glattes Licht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Oktober 2017)

skyzi schrieb:


> Mich würde es einfach Kränken, wenn sie es sich wirklich so einfach machen und sie einfach böse machen.



Für mich würde damit Star Wars endlich mal wieder richtig cool.

Aber da Star Wars von Disney ist und für die familiengerechte Unterhaltung die dunkel Seite niemals gewinnen darf, wird es auch leider nicht passieren.


----------



## Frullo (11. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für mich würde damit Star Wars endlich mal wieder richtig cool.
> 
> Aber da Star Wars von Disney ist und für die familiengerechte Unterhaltung die dunkel Seite niemals gewinnen darf, wird es auch leider nicht passieren.



"Dunkelheit" gibt es in den Star Wars-Filmen zuhauf, sogar in E7: Ben Solo's Vatermord kann man durchaus als einen "Sieg der dunklen Seite" interpretieren (auch wenn nur ein Teilsieg, da Rey Ben den Hintern versohlt und Todesstern 3.0 früher amortisiert werden muss, als der neuen Ordnung lieb ist...). Mit E3 wurde gar eine ganze Trilogie düster beendet. Klar, ohne Dunkelheit kein Licht weil kein Kontrast. Aber ob die Dunkelheit am Ende (eines einzelnen Filmes) die Oberhand haben muss, um "Star Wars endlich mal wieder richtig cool" zu machen...? Da bin ich anderer Meinung. 

Viele finden E5 die beste Episode der Filmreihe, aber ich mag mich gut daran erinnern, wie angepisst ich war, als ich damals nach erster Sichtung aus dem Kino lief. Zwar ist mit den Jahren meine Wertschätzung für "Empire" gestiegen, aber das wohl dann auch nur, weil E6 die Dinge wieder ins Lot brachte. Und E3 kann ich insofern akzeptieren, weil darauf eine ganze Trilogie folgt, die die Ereignisse aus E3 wieder ins Lot bringt.

Für mich muss Star Wars am Schluss eines Handlungsbogens auf jeden Fall ein Happy End besitzen. Von daher könnte ich durchaus mit einem "dunklen Herz" in Form einer düsteren E8 für diese neue Trilogie leben - wenn dann E9 wieder aufräumt. Aber es wären dann wieder 2 Jahre, in denen mir Star Wars einen letzten fahlen Beigeschmack hinterlässt. Muss nicht sein. Wenn ich auf sowas Bock habe, ziehe ich mir irgendeinen Film Noir rein...


----------



## skyzi (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich bleibe dabei das Rey ein Grauer Jedi wird und es spricht so vieles dafür.


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Oktober 2017)

also ich finde man hat schon einige paralelen zu empire strikes back gesehen.der marsch der AT ATs auf diese fellsfestung(rebellenbasis?) erinnert stark an den angriff auf hoth(nur ohne schnee).dann die ausbildung von rey,und die szene am ende erinnert mich wiederum daran,das luke sich damals doch auch hat absichtlich gefangen nehmen lassen,weil er hoffte seinen vater retten zu können(es ist nich alles schlecht in ihm...).lweiss grad gar nich mehr ob das in empire strikes back oder erst im sechsten teil kam.ich glaube eher das rey rausbekommt,das kylo ihr bro is,und sie ihn ebenfalls versucht noch umzudrehen.

daran das die wirklich zur dunklen seite wechselt,glaub ich so gar nich


----------



## Malifurion (11. Oktober 2017)

Meine Theorie ist (wenn auch vll. absurd), dass Rey zur dunklen Seite wechselt und Kylo dafür zur hellen Seite. Das wär mal nen Verdreher und würde dem Franchise mal das "Empire Strikes Back" Trauma etwas auflockern. Oder beide gehen zur dunklen Seite und Luke ist wieder alleine am Start


----------



## Turalyon (11. Oktober 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> also ich finde man hat schon einige paralelen zu empire strikes back gesehen.der marsch der AT ATs auf diese fellsfestung(rebellenbasis?) erinnert stark an den angriff auf hoth(nur ohne schnee).dann die ausbildung von rey,und die szene am ende erinnert mich wiederum daran,das luke sich damals doch auch hat absichtlich gefangen nehmen lassen,weil er hoffte seinen vater retten zu können(es ist nich alles schlecht in ihm...).lweiss grad gar nich mehr ob das in empire strikes back oder erst im sechsten teil kam.ich glaube eher das rey rausbekommt,das kylo ihr bro is,und sie ihn ebenfalls versucht noch umzudrehen.
> 
> daran das die wirklich zur dunklen seite wechselt,glaub ich so gar nich



Episode 7 war ja quasi ein Remake von Episode 4, warum sollte also Episode 8 nicht ein Remake von Episode 5 sein ^^

Aber Rey als Kylo's Bruder? Irgendwie unwahrscheinlich, da ja in Ep 7 noch beide Eltern von Kylo gelebt haben und weder Leia noch Han irgendwie auf Rey reagiert hätten als wäre sie deren Tochter


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Episode 7 war ja quasi ein Remake von Episode 4, warum sollte also Episode 8 nicht ein Remake von Episode 5 sein ^^
> 
> Aber Rey als Kylo's Bruder? Irgendwie unwahrscheinlich, da ja in Ep 7 noch beide Eltern von Kylo gelebt haben und weder Leia noch Han irgendwie auf Rey reagiert hätten als wäre sie deren Tochter



logo,is die tochter von luke und leia,der aufgrund seiner inzestuösen neigungen danach ins exil verbannt wurde...so wird n schuh drauß  

mal im ernst,fand zb in ep7 den spruch von kylo/ben beim kampf gegen rey ziemlich deutlich,als er meinte han hätte sie eh nur enttäuscht.so als wenn sie froh sein soll nich bei ihm aufgewachsen zu sein,und auch die letzte szene im trailer,als sie sich ihren platz in der welt zeigen lassen will,spricht mmn dafür.warum sollte sie sich gerade auf ihn einlassen,sie hat doch normalerweile keinerlei bindung zu ihm.ich glaub das es in diesem teil enthüllt wird..nur das es dies mal heißt,,rey,,ich bin dein bruder


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2017)

Kann mir einer unter den SW-Experten sagen wie der Track im Hintergrund lautet? Die wurde unverkennbar aus Episode VII, und auch in "Lego Star Wars" war dieses Stück immer schön anzuhören, weiss nur nicht wie Williams dieses benannt hat.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Talisman79 (12. Oktober 2017)

hab mir jetzt mal die analyse angesehen,da viel mir auf als es darum ging,ob kylo seine mutter killen wird,das sowas im wrestling auch oft gemacht wird.kylo is ja ne neue figur, und um dieser figur "heat" zu geben und sie zu pushen,lässt man sie halt große charaktere killen.das festigt seinen status und würde auch dazu passen,das er sich von seinem fable für vader lossagt.vader hat sowas nich abgezogen,und damit is kylo jetzt schon auf seine weise grausamer.meiner meinung nach eigentlich recht gut gemacht.vieleicht nich sonderlich kreativ,aber hat auf jedenfall seinen zweck erfüllt bzw würde ihn erfüllen,wenn es denn so kommt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Oktober 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> vader hat sowas nich abgezogen,und damit is kylo jetzt schon auf seine weise grausamer.



Vader hat nur einen ganzen Tempel voller Jedi abgeschlachtet, inklusive der Jünglinge.


----------



## Wubaron (12. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vader hat nur einen ganzen Tempel voller Jedi abgeschlachtet, inklusive der Jünglinge.



Wobei die eigene Mutter umzubringen emotional eine andere Nummer ist. Klar ist das was im Tempel passiert ist auch grauenvoll, jedoch hätte Anakin niemals seine Mutter getötet. Siehe seinen "Ausraster" nachdem sie gestorben ist. (Was auch zeigt das er mit niedermetzeln von Lebewesen kein Problem hat.)
Diese "rote Linie" übertritt nun Kylo (möglicherweise).


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vader hat nur einen ganzen Tempel voller Jedi abgeschlachtet, inklusive der Jünglinge.



Ansichtssache. "Kinslaying", also das Töten der eigenen Familienangehörigen, war und ist eigentlich schon seit jeher in sämtlichen Kulturen als absolut schlimmste Form des Mordes verpönt. Diese Grenze hat Vader tatsächlich niemals überschritten. Insofern hat er sich immer einen kleinen Rest von "Güte" bewahrt.

Der Mord an den "Jünglingen" ist sicherlich moralisch fragwürdig; das Töten von Jedi jedoch m. E. aus militärischer Sicht heraus vollkommen legitim, da Sith und Jedi sich seit jeher im Krieg miteinander befinden.

Insofern könnte man natürlich rein rational argumentiert von Weitsicht sprechen, wenn man angehende Jedi bereits zu Beginn ihrer Ausbildung eliminiert und nicht erst abwartet, bis sie eine echte Bedrohung darstellen...


----------



## Talisman79 (12. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vader hat nur einen ganzen Tempel voller Jedi abgeschlachtet, inklusive der Jünglinge.



stimmt,die neueren teile hab ich schon wieder verdrängt..aber wubaron hat da schon recht find ich.die eigene mutter umlegen is noch mal ne andere nummer.zumal er ja dann sogar beide eltern umgebracht hätte.das mcht ihn schon zu nem ziemlich fiesen typen für starwars verhältnisse,von wo es mmn auch kein zurück mehr zur hellen seite gibt.

vader war ja über jahrzehnte einer DER bösewichte,und mit kylo könnte man in sachen grausamkeit noch mal eins drauf setzen.dementsprechend blöde wäre es doch,wenn sie den erst so aufbauen um ihn dann wieder zum guten zu machen


----------



## Turalyon (12. Oktober 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> kylo is ja ne neue figur, und um dieser figur "heat" zu geben und sie zu pushen,lässt man sie halt große charaktere killen.



Naja, ich denke, das wurde eher gemacht um den Leia charakter glaubhaft aus dem Film zu schreiben, aufgrund des frühzeitigen Ableben von Carrie Fisher.

Aber es bringt auch parallelen zu den Büchern, ob nun gewollt oder nicht, weil im EU bringt Jacen Solo (Sohn von Han und Leia) seine Tante Mara Jade-Skywalker um, um seinen Turn zur dunklen Seite quasi abzuschließen.


----------



## Turalyon (12. Oktober 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. "Kinslaying", also das Töten der eigenen Familienangehörigen, war und ist eigentlich schon seit jeher in sämtlichen Kulturen als absolut schlimmste Form des Mordes verpönt. Diese Grenze hat Vader tatsächlich niemals überschritten. Insofern hat er sich immer einen kleinen Rest von "Güte" bewahrt.



Vader konnte ja nicht wirklich seine Eltern töten, darum ist das Argument etwas dürftig. Sein Vater war ja unbekannt (zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, das er mal erwähnt wurde) und der Tod seiner Mutter hat ja Anakin erst auf den Pfad zur dunklen Seite gebracht.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2017)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Sein Vater war ja unbekannt (zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, das er mal erwähnt wurde)



Anakin hat keinen Vater  die Midichlorianer haben ihn erschaffen


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Anakin hat keinen Vater  die Midichlorianer haben ihn erschaffen



Die was? ... :p


----------

